# العمود الفقري : (Vertebral column)



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*العمود الفقري : (Vertebral column)
 العمود الفقري( Vertebral column) أو ما يسمى عظام الظهر(Backbone )  بالإضافة إلى الضلوع(Ribs) و عظم القص (Sternum)يكونان معا هيكل الجذع في  جسم الإنسان.







العظام بالإضافة إلى الأنسجة الرابطة للعمود الفقري  قوية ، مرنة ، و قابلة للحركة في الاتجاه الأمامي و الخلفي بالإضافة إلى  الحركات الجانبية و الدورانية .
 العمود الفقري يحتوي النخاع الشوكي (Spinal cord) في داخله و يقوم بحمايته  بالإضافة إلى انه يشكل دعامة للرأس و نقاط ربط للأضلاع و الحزام الحوضي (  Pelvic girdle) و عضلات الظهر.
 العمود الفقري يشكّل خمسين ( 2/5 ) طول الجسم و يتكون من سلسلة من العظام  تسمى فقرات (Vertebrae ). طوله في الذكور 71 سم (28 انش) في المتوسط . و  يبلغ طوله في الإناث 61 سم ( 24 انش ) في المتوسط . 
 بين الفقرات هناك فتحة تسمى الفتحة البينية ( Intervertebral foramina ) و  منها تخرج الأعصاب الشوكية ( Spinal nerves) لتغذّي مناطق شتّى من جسم  الإنسان .






 العمود الفقري للإنسان البالغ يقسّم إلى 5 مناطق و يتكون من 27 فقرة تتوزع كالتالي





 1- المنطقة العنقية Cervical region :
  و تحتوي على 7 فقرات تكوّن الرقبة.
 2- المنطقة الصدرية Thoracic region  :
 و تتكون من 12 فقرة تقع في المنطقة الخلفية للتجويف الصدري . 
 3. المنطقة القطنية Lumbar region :
 و تتكون من 5 فقرات تدعم الجزء السفلي من الظهر.
 4. المنطقة العجزية Sacral region :
 و تتكون من العجز(Sacrum) و هو عبارة عن 5 فقرات مدمجة مع بعضها .

**منطقة العصعص Coccygeal region :
  و تتكون من العصعص (Coccyx) و هو عبارة عن عظمة واحدة و أحيانا عظمتين نتيجة اندماج أربع فقرات مع بعضها .
 قبل اندماج فقرات العجز و العصعص مع بعضها يكون العدد الإجمالي للفقرات 33 .  في الوقت الذي تكون فيه فقرات المنطقة العنقية و الصدرية و القطنية قابلة  للحركة فإن فقرات العجز و العصعص غير قابلة للحركة .






 الأقراص البينية : ( Interverteral Disc )





 ابتداء من الفقرة الثانية العنقية في العمود الفقري (Vertebral column) و  حتى العجز (Sacrum)هناك قرص بيني (Intervertebral disc) بين كل هيكل فقرة و  أخرى . 
 كل قرص له غلاف خارجي يتكون من الياف غضروفية fibrocartilage و يدعى هذا  الغلاف ب (Annulus fibrosus) و (Annulus) تعني ما يشبه الحلقة .






 أما الجزء الداخلي من القرص البيني فهو عبارة عن مادة طرية و عالية المرونة تدعى ( Nucleus pulposus) و ( pulposus) تعني اللب .






 القرص البيني( Intervertebral disc) يكوّن مع العظام مفصل قوي يسمح بحركة  العمود الفقري و يمتص الصدمات العمودية التي قد يتعرض لها و عند التعرض  للضغط فإن الأقراص البينية قابلة للضغط و التسطّح .
 تكوّن الأقراص البينية فوق العجز(Sacrum) ما يقارب ربع طول العمود الفقري .
​*

*منقول من الموقع الطبي
وقد تم نقله بتاريخ 11/1/2008 في منتدى آخر مشترك فيه 
​*


----------

